# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Charts, Plots.. diagrams of progressive lenses

## rolandclaur

Does anybody know where I can find out this information and obtain any kind of literature or astigmatic plots or isocylinder mappings of various progressive designs all using a plano +2.00 add format?

----------


## Chris Ryser

Ask the sales reps from the various companies .

----------


## rolandclaur

Chris, I've tried doing that with barely any luck.. Essilor rep say that they send us all the material that we need but its just advertisement brain washing.. zeiss doesn't send us anything except a flyers and brochures, Seiko has a good website which sort've explains things but not really.. any other paths i can take ?

----------


## GOS_Queen

I thought COLTS might ... but I didn't find anything.  I tried searching for progressive lens countour plot comparision and found some PDF's but no contour plots.  

I wonder if Darryl or Pete have anything ??  

Karen   :Nerd:

----------


## Raanan Bavli

After years of examining such maps on a daily basis, my answer to this question is NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. In particular, there's no resemblence between reality and the cyl contour which is supposed to outline the corridor (printed on some lenses). I cannot mention any specific names, but in most cases the corridor width is less than half of the layout printed on the lenses. 
As for actual maps, you can find some in Dr. Sheedy's publications, and a thorough analysis of such maps, in other publications.

http://optometry.osu.edu/research/COOR/4059.cfm

----------


## rolandclaur

Hey Ranaan.. I kinda figured as much... I would lean to believe that those isocylinder charts and plots are just a bit exaggerated (haha) in order to sell the product at hand.. still I would just like to examine some literature or publications or anything with any plotting charts so i can just look at it ...

----------


## rolandclaur

Hey guys... any online sources where I can obtain information .. cyl maps astigmatic charts.. stuff like that?

----------


## Dougfir8

There is a Progressive Lens Chart from Laramy-K.  It does not have graphics, but does list data for comparison.  www.laramyk.com

There was also a research project done a few years ago by a University.  It is not biased by manufacturers.  I lost my copy of the results, so can't remember the source of it  :Confused:  .

----------


## HarryChiling

If anyone has a lensometer that will produce the Iso-Cylinder maps or Mean Power maps I propose, I will send in a:

NaturalAdapterImageOvationCompactVisualityProNavigatorNavigator ShortVIPXLOne right lens of each of these designs to whoever can map it and place it online.  Lets say a print resolution 300 dpi.  If anyone elso could call in a favor from a rep to get a comp to fill in the gaps this could be done and fairly quickly, and the place or practice that does it could always watermark the images so you would forever go down in optical history as actually contributing something to the good of opticianry.

----------


## drk

Heard it.  Sheedy Report.

----------


## Ory

> Does anybody know where I can find out this information and obtain any kind of literature or astigmatic plots or isocylinder mappings of various progressive designs all using a plano +2.00 add format?


Try searching for posts from a member here called Bobie.  He posted a bunch a while ago.

----------


## Fezz

> If anyone has a lensometer that will produce the Iso-Cylinder maps or Mean Power maps I propose, I will send in a:
> NaturalAdapterImageOvationCompactVisualityProNavigatorNavigator ShortVIPXLOne right lens of each of these designs to whoever can map it and place it online.  Lets say a print resolution 300 dpi.  If anyone elso could call in a favor from a rep to get a comp to fill in the gaps this could be done and fairly quickly, and the place or practice that does it could always watermark the images so you would forever go down in optical history as actually contributing something to the good of opticianry.



Maybe we could get AWTECH in on this? I heard he knows a thing or two about progressives and there design and manufacture.

 :Cool:

----------


## HarryChiling

Great idea Fezz.  You get a six pack salute for that.

[movel]:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: [/movel]

----------


## Andrew Weiss

Our Shamir rep has these plots for most of the commonly used progressives on her laptop.  I believe Shamir uses these as a sales tool.  Maybe your area Shamir rep can help.  If not, PM me and I'll forward our rep's phone number.

----------


## HarryChiling

> Our Shamir rep has these plots for most of the commonly used progressives on her laptop. I believe Shamir uses these as a sales tool. Maybe your area Shamir rep can help. If not, PM me and I'll forward our rep's phone number.


That would be awesome, I don't have a shamir rep as we don't use shamir lenses, but if you could get me her/his inforamtion and maybe put in a good word for me I would appreciate that.

----------


## Andrew Weiss

Harry, look for a PM with the information.

----------


## Fezz

I attended a seminar a few years back that was presented and hosted by Shamir on freeform technology. This was before most had heard of the free form term. The laptop presentation and info on plots and such was VERY impressive. Very cool.

----------


## HarryChiling

Thanks Andrew, 

That's a great help, and I will let you know what I come up with.

----------


## Bobie

Information and obtain any kind of literature or astigmatic plots or isocylinder mappings of various progressive designs all using a plano +2.00 add format at below ;

http://www.apcthai.com/forum/forum_topics.asp?FID=9





PALs contour plots are at http://www.apcthai.com/forum/forum_topics.asp?FID=12

----------


## Raanan Bavli

Harry,
No problem, I'm willing to map these lenses and post the results here.
You can write to me at rn-bavli@actcom.co.il, for working the details.

Regards,
Raanan

----------

